

Defining the problem of elevator waiting times - bdotdub
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1244-defining-the-problem-of-elevator-waiting-times

======
beaudeal
The final exam of one of my friend's electrical engineering courses required
students to program an elevator system (or at least part of one) - he received
extra marks from the professor, because he factored in a significant delay
when someone hit the button too many times in a short period (7 times within 2
seconds, I think). I guess the professor found the concept very amusing in an
actual application. Nonetheless, very cool story in its simplicity.

